
Meet the Shaggs (1999) - tintinnabula
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1999/09/27/meet-the-shaggs
======
Joeboy
This is by the author of The Orchid Thief, of which Charlie Kaufman's film
Adaptation is supposedly an adaptation.

Edit: Jon Ronson on The Shaggs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhtDf82a3pM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhtDf82a3pM)

~~~
sthielen
I'm a big fan of Ms. Orlean's. She wrote a wonderful profile piece called "The
American Male at Age Ten"[0] that, for very good reason, tends to find its way
into many undergrad lit/journalism survey courses.

[0]
[http://m.learning.hccs.edu/faculty/scotty.moore/anth2351/ant...](http://m.learning.hccs.edu/faculty/scotty.moore/anth2351/anth-2301-summer-
readings/the-american-male-at-age-10)

------
skywhopper
Love it. My awareness of The Shaggs comes from an Alarm Will Sound concert.
Alarm Will Sound is an ensemble that performs contemporary "classical" music,
and they're incredibly highly skilled and accomplished musicians. They
arranged one of The Shaggs' songs for their ensemble, complete with the poor
tuning--and complete lack of rhythmic unity of the original--and perform it at
concerts.

As you might imagine, performing something out of rhythm and out of tune
requires extremely good musicianship and ultra-tight focus by the performers.
And Alarm Will Sound can pull it off. Here's a recording:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_NJNR3hvTk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_NJNR3hvTk)

------
23d
It's kind of cool that The Shaggs made it to the front page of hacker news,
but a bit weird. Love this band.

------
colanderman
Wow! Takes me back to my college days watching "Taco the Wonder Dog" music
videos, one which which sampled "My Pal Foot Foot", which I only just now
discovered is by the Shaggs.

Too bad Taco has long since departed the Internet; his music videos were a
superb curation of such eclectic music. I similarly discovered Isotope 217
through Taco's samples of "Harm-O-Lodge" and "⏪".

